# Gray Blocks on App Calendar



## Bvtartist (May 17, 2017)

Today I noticed that most of the days for the next week have a gray block on them. Does anyone know what this means? I didn't mark myself as available on these day, so I don't think it's that. 

I attached a screenshot...


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

It's most certainly because you have set no availability on your calendar.

Test it yourself.....set some available time for saturday and check your calendar. Grey block gone.


----------



## Bvtartist (May 17, 2017)

Oh, ok. I had never paid attention to it before, so I wasn't sure. But, I just tried it and you are right. Thanks!


----------

